# Cow with ~ 1" of tongue cut off.



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know how it happened, just saw her standing with her mouth open and bloody saliva. What is going to happen, anyone with first-hand experience? Will it heal? Will she starve? Will she slowly bleed to death? 

It looks horrible. It makes me hurt to look at it. There isn't any visible trash in the pasture, only an old roll of rusty woven-wire fence. Obviously there is something that she got into. 

Help!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Is she drinking, feeding and grazing?


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

Bret said:


> Is she drinking, feeding and grazing?


It's just a new thing. I haven't seen her do any of those yet.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like a call to a vet


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Looks like a call to a vet


I called a vet, and have antibiotic and pain killer for the cow. An old retired vet said benign neglect is the way to go and she should be fine. 
I have considered having her made into hamburger. She has a super calf.
I suppose that I will use the meds and pray that she makes it. I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will most likely heal on it's own.
There's not much you can do without spending a huge amount of money.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I would have thought the vet would have closed the edge with stitches.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

For whatever this is worth:
Something similar happened to a dog of mine once, I was sure she wasn't going to make it. I helped her out by feeding her softer foods for a few days but it healed on its own and she is back to normal now. Your cow should be just fine if she is staying hydrated.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

I did see her drink. She has access to a clean water trough. Her tongue isn't red now where it was cut off, so the bleeding is stopped or nearly. I still don't like it one bit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Forcast said:


> I would have thought the vet would have closed the edge with stitches.


That would require sedating the cow to the point of unconsciousness.
It's expensive and risky because it could easily kill the animal.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah thanks. Had a horse that busted her lip doc used a local and stitched it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Forcast said:


> Had a horse that busted her lip doc used a local and stitched it.


Outside the mouth would be much easier than working inside.

I also don't think you could use self-dissolving stitches, so a second visit to remove them might be required too.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Because some people get partial answers when they call an actual Veterinarian, it makes me worry when you say you spoke to an old time retired Vet. He sure isn't in a position to come stitch it up and might not be in a position to make an unseen educated guess.
If your spouse cut off a finger tip, would you call an old time, retired doctor? I doubt you could get a doctor on the phone.
Getting harder to get a Vet to use their hard earned 8 year degree to dispense free over the phone medical advise. 
Are the upper gums lacerated? Any chance that the sharp object that sliced the tongue was swallowed? Has the cow been vaccinated for tetanus? Do you know the two types of vaccination, one for long term protection and the other for right after it happens.
But you can always just wait and see.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

haypoint said:


> Because some people get partial answers when they call an actual Veterinarian, it makes me worry when you say you spoke to an old time retired Vet. He sure isn't in a position to come stitch it up and might not be in a position to make an unseen educated guess.
> If your spouse cut off a finger tip, would you call an old time, retired doctor? I doubt you could get a doctor on the phone.
> Getting harder to get a Vet to use their hard earned 8 year degree to dispense free over the phone medical advise.
> Are the upper gums lacerated? Any chance that the sharp object that sliced the tongue was swallowed? Has the cow been vaccinated for tetanus? Do you know the two types of vaccination, one for long term protection and the other for right after it happens.
> But you can always just wait and see.


The old time retired vet owns the building where I got the meds for the cow from the actual vet. He was there and asked what was up so I showed him the picture. The vet would have come out if there was anything that she could do. I have used the vet 3 times in the last 2 weeks,(newborn calf with a broken leg) I wasn't after free advice, I wanted to know if there was anything that could be done. Are you always this big an ass when you don't even know the story?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

ferdberfel said:


> The old time retired vet owns the building where I got the meds for the cow from the actual vet. He was there and asked what was up so I showed him the picture. The vet would have come out if there was anything that she could do. I have used the vet 3 times in the last 2 weeks,(newborn calf with a broken leg) I wasn't after free advice, I wanted to know if there was anything that could be done. Are you always this big an ass when you don't even know the story?


Read my first sentence.
I have had several close friends that are Veterinarians, plus been a client for a few Vets over the years. People expect to call a Vet and get free advice and then go to Tractor Supply for their meds, because it is cheaper. People listen to a Vet explain several options, but only hear the one that is free or cheapest, without regard to the chances of success or animal's suffering. People that complain that the Vet won't come out on a Saturday night, but also have a six month old unpaid vet bill.
I wouldn't ask an old time retired trucker what is the quickest way to get through Chicago. His information may be outdated.
Just as people adore Dr. Pol and his "old timey" methods, such nonsense has had him before the National Vet Board for failure to observe proper Vet practices.
So, the old time Vet stuff rubs me wrong, retired sounds like disinterested. A Vet that uses the word neglect in his treatment plan, concerns me.
For others reading this thread, perhaps some will realize that you can receive diagnosis and treatment advice from strangers on the internet and you can get advice from a licensed Veterinarian and a variety in between. I happen to put the old timey retired Vet that advises benign neglect closer to that of strangers. You may put him right up there with a practicing Veterinarian.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

This old time vet practiced for 35 or 40 years until his legs gave out. He practiced from the office after that. He had seen this tongue injury, the new practicing vet hadn't. I bought the medicine from her. Our local farm store no longer carries serious medicine. There is no Tractor Supply or anywhere else that carries meds. His "benign neglect" meant, leave it alone, it will heal. He is right up there with a practicing veterinarian. I won't tell him that he was attacked by a stranger. 
How about you don't get snarky to a stranger because you have heard about other people who try to get something for nothing? I didn't realize that I was going to have to defend every word that I said on here.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

The cow is looking pretty good, eating, staying with the herd, feeding her calf. I'm thinking that she couldn't have swallowed whatever cut her tongue off without it slicing her throat, it had to be pretty big as it is one clean cut. I did what both vets said, gave her the meds, then left her alone besides keeping a close eye on her. Neither vet mentioned tetanus. 

I hope that I don't end up regretting that I didn't make her into hamburger.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

Over two months from injury, saw the cow stick her tongue into her nose like cows do. It looks great! It seems to have grown back some. The cow looks good.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I bet she's glad she isn't hamburger. Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad all is well.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Poor thing!! I'm so glad she's improving! 

My mother in law's dog had a mysterious cut in his mouth, took two vet visits before they found a string of dental floss wound around his back tooth. Doubt your cow got a hold of some floss, but just goes to show how something random can cause a big injury. Dog's fine now.


----------

